

I made a fake-cake generator for my 30th birthday - chime
http://cakesy.com/8958cec4c

======
chime
I'm turning 30 tomorrow so I figured I'd make something birthday related. A
friend of mine came up with the idea and I coded it all up. The frosting is
generated dynamically using the PHP GD library and a lot of image convolution
matrices. And if you're wondering, yes the web 2.0 logo and cheesy graphics
are intentional. I thought it would be more fun this way.

~~~
mahmud
Woo, 30 year olds unite! :-)

~~~
adw
End of this month...

------
randomwalker
Apparently jokes are OK in this thread.

<http://cakesy.com/86471d2df>

(Surprised no one did this yet.)

~~~
kleiba
That's way too intellectual for me... I refuse to go to an art museum until
they offer free wi-fi!

~~~
demallien
You need a new excuse!:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Treachery_of_Images>

<http://www.lacma.org/visit/HoursDirections.aspx>

~~~
kleiba
Dang... Magritte, here I come...

------
8ren
Cartoon shows are vividly pro-consumption: Simpsons has beer and crusty
burgers; Futurama has alcohol; Spongebob has Krabby Patty burgers. Though
often joked about, they are always seen being enjoyably consumed. This makes
the shows very appealing to a TV network, because they are very appealing to
advertisers of consumables.

When viewing your website, I couldn't help but think how delicious some cake
would be right now. So. Let adsense do its work, showing local cake-delivery
bakeries that provide a web-customizable text service (assuming they exist -
if not, there's a business there too.)

Also, do support unicode, as someone suggested, also for reddit-inspired
workplace friday cakes, such as: ಠ_ಠ

------
minsight
My web 1.0 (or perhaps web .9) cake generator is at
<http://www.cakemessage.com/>

It's got the best in 1993 web UI technology.

~~~
minsight
PS. I'm going to have to agree with the "most of the time is spent on making
the frosting color look best" strategy!

------
Groxx
Doesn't much like japanese text (Had to try it). Otherwise, nice job :) I like
the chocolate one the best by quite a bit.

I made you a happy cake, just to show how much I liked it:
<http://cakesy.com/8a7d3b35a>

~~~
chime
This is why I love the Internet. I didn't even think about different Unicode
characters and symbols. I whipped up the entire site in 2 days (most of it was
spent tweaking the different frosting colors) and haven't even put it through
my regular barrage of tests. I'll try to get Unicode working tomorrow, it
mostly has to do with the specific font I used. Maybe I can give a few more
font-choices. Also, I could auto-size the font according to the length of
text.

~~~
Groxx
I try UTF characters in _everything_ which displays text, especially when it's
graphically manipulated. It's slightly amazing how few handle it, even if
there's little reason not to (unless a library along the pipeline only reads
ASCII).

I think it's just that most people are used to dealing with / have encountered
C char arrays, and 8 bits per character just makes _sense_ to programmers.
'Tis why I jump for joy when I hear about framework-X fully supporting UTF -
IMO, they _all_ should, from day one, but I realize it can sometimes be a lot
of work, and is always a performance hit.

~~~
mahmud
You don't know how right you are. Google Web Toolkit has the most impressive
support for Arabic, but it's ASCII only out of the box, even though it runs on
Java, a thorough-bred Unicode language.

------
dr_lego
can't help myself.

<http://cakesy.com/8f0f94220.jpg>

~~~
chime
How can you drop that which doesn't exist? There's no DB behind this site.

~~~
dr_lego
Aw, I would never _really_ try to hack cakesy!

For whatever reason, I just found the statement "drop cake" hilarious.
Nevermind it's not valid sql.

~~~
devmonk
It's cakeql:

SELECT BOWL FROM CABINET FULL JOIN EGGS ON COUNTER WITH MIXER, FULL JOIN FLOUR
ON COUNTER WITH MIXER, FULL JOIN SUGAR ON COUNTER WITH MIXER WHERE CHEF IS NOT
NULL; UPDATE OVEN SET TEMP = F(450); INSERT INTO OVEN VALUES CAKE AFTER REMOVE
FREAKIN_TRAY FROM OVEN WITH MITT; BAKE CAKE; REMOVE CAKE WHERE CAKE = BAKED;
DROP CAKE; REMOVE CAKE WHERE CAKE ON FLOOR WHERE FIVE_SECOND_RULE = TRUE;
CROSS APPLY ICING(RED) AS DECORATION; CUT CAKE; SELECT SLICE(LARGE) AS "PIECE"
FROM CAKE AND EAT("PIECE");

------
scottyallen
Very awesome. I couldn't resist: <http://cakesy.com/810b350ac>

------
prodigal_erik
I for one would like to see interoperability with
[http://store.makerbot.com/toolheads/makerbot-
frostruder/fros...](http://store.makerbot.com/toolheads/makerbot-
frostruder/frosttruder-kit-mk2.html).

------
aw3c2
Get a cake-by-mail shop integrated/affiliated ("Like this cake? You could be
eating it. Click here to order.") and you might become rich.

------
maguay
No Hello, World! yet? Here you go... <http://cakesy.com/81b0ff157.jpg>

------
devmonk
Awesome! I made my first cake: <http://cakesy.com/886ed73c0>

The chocolate side-on shot of the cake makes for more realistic cakes from my
trial. The head-on cakes' writing doesn't look real at all.

~~~
chime
Oh boy. I was wondering how long before the jokes started.

~~~
gdl
While we're at it, I'm pretty sure this one is obligatory:
<http://cakesy.com/886e854a5>

The above example makes the text look too small though, IMHO. Maybe scale
things up dynamically to fit the text to the available space a little better?
Still, very neat toy.

~~~
chime
Awesome idea about the auto-sizing of text. I will give it a shot tomorrow.

------
nessence
I can't help but notice the circles; they remind me of (the late) OpenSolaris
logo.

~~~
gvb
Those aren't circles, they are zeros. I want some ones so I don't get a
<http://cakesy.com/8fcf958fc>.

------
jrockway
The cake is a lie.

~~~
sachinag
<http://cakesy.com/8736cdf03>

~~~
JosefK
<http://cakesy.com/832e3969a.jpg>

------
pbhjpbhj
So is this the inevitable redditification of HN following the exodus from Digg
to reddit?

------
caf
Awesome... now do it in the browser with Javascript ;)

~~~
chime
It shouldn't be hard at all. But it won't work as inline images, email
attachments, or upload to website. So it's utility will be very marginal.

